
Git is ignorant by design - vanschelven
http://www.expressionsofchange.org/git-is-ignorant-by-design/
======
dozzie
> Instead, the source of confusion lies in the way git works.

No, the source of confusion lies in the way _diff algorithm_ works. And it
works like this for thirty years, and it works this way in virtually all the
other version control systems.

~~~
vanschelven
It is correct that no VCS that operates on plain text can do better than Git,
as is in fact pointed out in the article.

The point is rather to [1] make it explicit that the assumption that
everything is text is in fact a choice and [2] show some examples of
consequences of this choice.

